
More than 20 aircraft struck by lasers last night - wtbob
http://www.cnn.com/2015/11/12/us/laser-strikes/index.html
======
lujim
Is this CNN trying to drum up a terror in the air story?

"Strikes were reported in 10 states as well as in Puerto Rico and Ontario,
Canada, said the FAA. Aircraft flying over major cities such as New York, Los
Angeles and Dallas were among those affected."

So like a lot of other nights? I flew for the regional airlines and got nailed
by them every week or two. No big news here.

~~~
wtbob
I think it's still news (at least to me) if 20+ aircraft are getting laser-
struck nightly!

